# Best diet for firemouths?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I know this might seem stupid but what is the best diet for firemouths.? Thier only about 2inches long and I've been feeding them tropical flakes and brineshrimp once a day. IS there anything else I can feed them that will help in thier growth and color. I really want something to bring out the RED, but it seems the brine shrimp is doing a descent job of that. Oh yeah Im planning on getting them NLS because I have head its supposed to be good for them.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

NLS is good stuff for sure. I use Omega One and have been happy with the colors on my fish. I also feed Hikari frozen brine shrimp with spirulina and frozen blood worms.

I have been using the color enhancing formula from Kens Fish as well and it's OK. My fish loved it at first but are not as enthusiastic as they used to be about it. I will be getting some more Omega One or NLS and mixing it in with the stuff from Ken's. I tend to make a mix of pellets so there is a good variety of ingredients every time I feed.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

do they need sprinula in thier diet besause I also have sprinula flakes for my mbunas and I could use those.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

A good staple pellet such as NLS along with a "shrimp type" supplement is sufficient, though I also prefer to use multiple foods. Spirulina is not required, but also makes a good supplement.

As far as shrimp supplements, there are better choices than brine shrimp. I personally use both frozen Mysis shrimp, as well as freeze dried "baby shrimp" for my firemouths....and they often get pieces of the larger grocery store shrimp that I feed their larger cichlid tankmates. If you stick with brine shrimp---it won't hurt them, and it does bring out the red color....there are just more nutritious choices.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I know I can find misis shrimp in my are so I will use that too. Do you also reccomend blood worms? The brine shrimp seems to already beginning to bring out the red in my fish. Even the dorsal and pectoral fins are turning reddish on some of them.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Spirulina will being out the blue shine on your firemouths, so I recommend that to.

For best color results, feed Spirulina, Kelp, Astaxanthin, and Beta Carotene, shrimp are high in Astaxanthin, Krill in particular.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

ok tganks guys! I think they might be a bit small for krill but I will add that to thier menu too.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Another thing I have used in the past that my fish loved. Imitation crab or "Krab". you can get large packages of frozen stuff that comes in a 1/2" by 9" square "sheet". My in laws bought it and I wont eat the stuff so it went to the fish after they left. I would break of a piece and chuck it in from time to time. They loved it. It is made from a fish medley. Strickly as a treat but I got some good growth while I was feeding it to them. You can get it for cheaper then some of the frozen foods from the fish store.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Nov 17, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> I know this might seem stupid but what is the best diet for firemouths.? Thier only about 2inches long and I've been feeding them tropical flakes and brineshrimp once a day. IS there anything else I can feed them that will help in thier growth and color. I really want something to bring out the RED, but it seems the brine shrimp is doing a descent job of that. Oh yeah Im planning on getting them NLS because I have head its supposed to be good for them.


Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------

